# life jackets



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Just carious on how many of yous wear life jackets on early ice or later ice?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

is that just so it's easier for everyone to find the body?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lifejackets are way to bulky, I have found it much more convenient to just get my partner to go first. As a plus, if you ever do have to save his worthless azz, he owes you one!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> is that just so it's easier for everyone to find the body?


When you hit the water, your body naturally expels air from the lungs as a shock mechanism. As a result, you automatically lose significant bouyancy. PFDs are not a bad idea at early/late ice or where there are questionable conditions.

A word of note: Never wear them while in a vehicle while traveling on the ice, as they may impede escape should the vehicle fall through.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Scott Schuchard said:


> Just carious on how many of yous wear life jackets on early ice or later ice?


I just follow Simonson.


----------

